# ?????



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me any recomended sets for coyotes, or bobcats. I've heard of a pipe set or ways of funneling a bobcat or coyote into a coil spring trap but i don't completely understand how these work. Also i bought a #330 duke body trap, but it was kinda a dumbass move of me i Don't really understand how they work, are they more succesful than a paw trap?? Any Help would be much appreciated. thank you in advance!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The common dirthole set has taken more coyotes than any other set out there. Main reason is because it is the most used set by trappers. A 330 is used for Beaver and Otter trapping and IMO has no place on the landline. A #3 foothold trap would be a good choice for Coyote and Bobcats.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

see thats where i get lost how do you execute a dirt hole set???


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

ok i just looked at a internet set on a dirt hole set and i now understand. now if i was going for coyote would you use coyote urine?? And could i get away with using a #2 coil spring trap (Duke) or should i invest in some #3's?? i really appreciate any replies sorry if i'm a frustrating rookie just annoying all you experts.


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

In regards to what attractors you use, I like to use bobcat urine because it's attractive to ****, 'cats, and yotes. Sometimes coyote urine will not attract bobcats because of the natural cat/dog rivalry. I also like to scatter a few feathers around for sight appeal, and then use a skunk based lure a foot or two above the set. Where I live in Oregon, we get A LOT of rain. Like a mean it's almost natural rainforest. At the beginning of the month we got 6 inches of rain in 24 hours, and you may have heard in the news about all the flooding it caused. I lost about 1 dozen traps that just got plumb washed away that were set along the creek on my property. So anyway, for 'cats I use cubby's and flat set's alomst exclusively. My all-time favorite set is at the corner of a clearcut where it comes together. Then I look for trees that have fallen over and have torn up their roots wads. cubby's with fuzzy baits(baits that have fur on them) work wonders here. If you have anymore questions, just ask. It don't bother me.

Mike


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanx mike,
I really apreciate the help i'll have to give those a shot. Sorry to hear about all the rain, best of luck to you in your sets and my prayers and thoughts go out to those that have suffered from the mudslides, and loss or damage to there homes, be safe and thanx again!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If you moved down to a 220 or 160 conibear you can make a conibox and catch *****, they are alot easier than coyotes, right now you have to stick close to old buildings, big round bales, and den trees because they arent venturing very far.


----------

